# how much time to rough in



## bigjay (Jan 18, 2006)

Md, I guess I should have clarified that a little better,I meant loosely twist-that way they aren't all messed up at finish. Plus,You don't want to take all day to unravel them. I do twist the last 6" or so rather tightly but I cut that off-I leave plenty of wire in the panel. One other thing I forgot to mention was not to make the angle cuts on your wires to steep,just enough to clearly
identify them. If you cut them to steep they will stab your fingers and it is not an enjoyable experience.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bigjay said:


> If you cut them to steep they will stab your fingers and it is not an enjoyable experience.


Ha! Yeah, message received.  Sorta like when you reach in your staple pouch and take a prong under the finger nail. Yee-ouch!


----------



## toastermaker (Jun 18, 2005)

Now we're cooking with fire! Great stuff for a rookie like me to discover. I know you guys take this nuts and bolts stuff for granted. Normally I would pick up these tips and tricks from the journeyman who was training me, but I don't have one.
I am going to spend the evening memorizing this stuff and just use your ideas verbatim for now.

Much appreciated,


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

toastermaker said:


> I am going to spend the evening memorizing this stuff and just use your ideas verbatim for now.


Oh, my. Lord, help us all. :cheesygri


----------



## bigjay (Jan 18, 2006)

The most important tip to remember out of all of these is that it takes as much time as it takes for you to rough in. Don't sacrifice quality for quantity,
it may cost you dearly in the end(on finish). Take the time to get it right on the rough, that will save you time, the result will be a good finish. In the long run it will save you time and a lot of headaches. Try not to worry too much about how much time your boss says it should take. It doesn't do any good to blow and go and then have to come back and fix a bunch of stuff later.
I've been in the electrical trades twenty one years and I'm still not fast enough, I think I'll fire myself tomorrow.....


----------



## toastermaker (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Jay and md, 
Jay, The other knowlegable members of this board have also stressed this to me at different times. In case I have taken this for granted in the past and not given a positive affirmation of it, this is for everyone:

Yes, I understand quality of workmanship and take pride in what I do. I won't sacrifice quality of my workmanship for speed or anything else.

Choice of materials and some other stuff isn't up to me so I can't attest to much except my own workmanship.

I know that because of my newness to this field of work and my eagerness I seem like a kid just starting out. In reality, I am forty five years old, starting a new career as it were. I spent the previous 32 years working in the restaurant/hotel bussiness (started working when I was thirteen). 
I have "old school" work ethics but am young enough not to be set in my ways. 

Thanks everyone for the great advice and guidance,


----------



## Metalmike (May 25, 2021)

steveprichard said:


> I also think MDSHUNK is brilliant in his postings and wish he would come and work for me!
> 
> All I could add here is that speed will come with repetition, and thinking, or in my case, dreaming of tomorrow's job will help alot. I plan everything the day before.
> 
> ...


I was just about to reply with the same comment about MDSHUNK. exactly what I would have said. Couldn't have said it better myself. I bet he's a great worker and would love to have him apart of the team. Kid, if your boss is busting your balls don't worry. That's all we do around here. I'm sure your working at a fine pace for your skill level. The fact your on here inquiring about it, already shows that your not the average stupid helper. I've had alot if jobs in the electrical industry; solar, residential and commercial, generator installs etc.

I can tell you one thing and its that you're going to go through alot of people who either aren't going to like you, or don't appreciate you. It took me 8 years to finally find a boss who treats me right and it makes all the difference. I've worked for some absolutely terrible people who have done many illegal things while I was under their supervision. Not paying overtime, cutting corners etc. I had a time where I just really didn't know if this was for me. Don't throw it away. Get your license. Keep pushing. Don't let a ton of bad apples knock you off the road.

Btw your boss is full of **** imo. He's being a prick. Unless your working with a best friend or super close employee you know well. I wouldn't expect a house to be roughed in 2 days. I'm doing a tiny 1200 sq ft pool house and it's taking us 2 days. Tons of fixtures and chandeliers and fans. No two jobs are the same, your boss is just being a cocky douchebag. **** him, learn from him but peace out if you get a better offer. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Would have been great advice 15 years ago when the thread was started.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

2006.......15 years


----------

